# Lightroom iCloud Photostream integration



## MarathonMax (Feb 20, 2012)

I have not seen this question asked before on this forum and I have only pieces being discussed elsewhere, so here goes.

I would love to know if some sort of LR plug-in exist that would allow integration with Apple iCloud Photostream.

I have heard of PhotoStream2Folder as opne solution. Is it the only one? And no, Carousel is not the answer that I am klooking for.

Many thanks

Max


----------



## clee01l (Feb 20, 2012)

MarathonMax said:


> I have not seen this question asked before on this forum and I have only pieces being discussed elsewhere, so here goes.
> 
> I would love to know if some sort of LR plug-in exist that would allow integration with Apple iCloud Photostream.
> 
> ...


There is no Plug-in for the Apple Photostream. I've exchanged emails with Laurent Crivello the author of PhotoStream2Folder. PhotoStream2Folder only works one way -- getting photos into LR

And the PhotoStream2Folder App works fine along with the LR's Auto Import  functionality.   Apple, not being a company that plays well with others, is not very forthcoming and so far has not shared exactly how they manage the photostream on OSX.   If Laurent Crivello can reverse engineer a solution, then perhaps there will be an App that can be incorporated into a HD Publish Service to seamlessly integrate the iCloud Photostream with LR. 

In the meantime, the only possibility that I can think of to upload LR images to Photostream might involve creating a HD Publish service and some scripting that might wake iPhoto to the new images just like it does when you insert a camera card.

Ironically, the iCloud Photostream in Windows is very transparent and simple to integrate in to a LR workflow.  It was this feature that finally convinced me that I was ready to migrate to a Mac.


----------



## portilaj (Apr 9, 2012)

If you're just looking for Photo Stream to Lightroom (one-way) integration,  you can use Automator in OSX...

Instructions from:  https://plus.google.com/101906353514641308377/posts/e1K1iZZFVbD


> *Step 1: Create an Automator folder action to copy all files added to your hidden Photo Stream folder to a folder elsewhere on your computer.
> 
> Start in Automator by creating a 'Folder Action' workflow. Click 'Choose folder', then press SHIFT-COMMAND-PERIOD while the Automator folder picker is open so that you can browse hidden folders. Choose the iCloud Photo Stream folder here: {USERNAME}/Library/Application Support/iLifeAssetManagement/assets/sub
> 
> ...


----------

